# Fat Loss for the long term



## JazzMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I need some advise I am trying now to change my plans from bulking up to getting lean - I'm at a decent size but I know just want to get ripped its kinda getting depressing personally on how big I've gone when i look at myself in terms of size and no cuts.

So just to explain about myself I am 23, currently work for an IT firm (so im pretty much sitting down all day, job may not be physically challenging but boy is it is mentally taxing!)

I go to the gym nearly everyday at 8pm or early on weekends besides certain days for rest but regime is the below (designed for getting building muscle):

Monday: Arms + Shoulders

Tuesday: Abs

Wednesday: HIIT rowing

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Pub 

Saturday: Chest and Legs

Sunday: 5 a side football (my stamina has increased massively since I've been doing HIIT, but havent noticed any fat loss from it)

Food wise: 7am - cereal (nesquik), 11:30 - fruit bowl, 1pm - chicken and salad, 3:30 pm fruit, 7pm main meal.

I think it needs an entire overhaul but I dont want to lose muscle mass just really want to get rid of the body fat and get into the single digits.

Also to note I used to take USN IGF-1 Protein something like that but only take it during workouts not pre or post.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## mollyjayne (Feb 1, 2011)

Your diet seems quite good and balanced unless you have a large main meal? Maybe you should try eating a larger breakfast and lighter main meal as your body will burn more energy in the day. Maybe a different supplement will help, continue taking a protein shake but change it for one formulated for achieving your goal, for example sci mx build and trim whey protein

Fat Loss - Sports Supplements - Sci-MX Online Shop

also I believe taking a pre workout shake is the most effective and that it is good have have a source of protein within 45 minutes after a workout.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JazzMAN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some advise I am trying now to change my plans from bulking up to getting lean - I'm at a decent size but I know just want to get ripped its kinda getting depressing personally on how big I've gone when i look at myself in terms of size and no cuts.
> 
> ...


Diet looks pants to me mate to be fair, not enough food, not enough protein, and it really doesnt make any difference when you have your meals as long as your daily macros are counted

Add veg, more chicken,fish,eggs,fruits fine.....

you dont say what you weigh mate but that diet looks far to low in calories and protein,

post up your daily macros and weight and height see if we can help you more !!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not being funny mate but my rabbit eats more. As above said, pants diet mate, look in the diet section and how did you manage to get muscles on that diet ??


----------



## davidlisle (Feb 12, 2011)

When it comes to how to losing weight and getting tight abdominals many people are not bothered about seeking a natural way to lose belly fat. Most will do anything to remove unsightly fat, from surgery to slimming pills.and its very harmful to their health so i prefered workout to do the thing.and i also suggest you to be stay away from this.


----------



## easyroller (Aug 22, 2010)

JazzMAN said:


> I think it needs an entire overhaul but I dont want to lose muscle mass just really want to get rid of the body fat and get into the single digits.


What's your current weight and bodyfat percentage?

Your training split is odd, no back work except the rowing, but if it works for you.


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

Diet looks aweful IMHO!!

Your daily intake should be divided into your daily macro's taking into account that the foods you do eat will provide you with the essential amino acids that you need on a regular daily basis! Your macro's should be 60% Carbs - 10% Protien - 30% Fat of which 75% are unsaturated fats.

To strip down body fat you need to calculate your calorific deficit (your body weight in kg x 25). This will give you your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate). Your BMR is what your body needs in calories just to work and that is before exercise and work etc. To create a deficit you needs to minus 500 of that amount e.g. body weight 90kg x 25 = 2250 BMR - 500 = 1750 daily calorie intake!

Your workout needs tweaking in my opinion but as stated by one of the other guys if that works for you then thats fair enough!

I do a 3 day split ....

Day 1 = Back, Biceps and Triceps

Day 2 = Chest and Shoulders

Day 3 = Legs and Core

After each muscular workout I do 20 mins cardio, with a 10 min warm up and 10 min cool down followed by full body stretch.

The rest of the week I either work in the gym or teach classes.

This works for me and it also enables me to eat that little bit extra as I do quite alot in the week.

This is just my opinion (dont shoot the messenger) lol!

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Surely to build muscle its more than 10% protein


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Surely to build muscle its more than 10% protein


To build muscle you need to work on a percentage of your 1RM (Rep Max)

Your body can only absorbe 10% of protien anything else stores away and eventually turns into fat cells.

After a work out you need to put carbs and protien back into your body to assist with Growth and Repair. Putting protien back into your body helps the muscle to repair quicker and reduce the onset of D.O.M.S (Delayed onset muscle soreness)

Here look at this, this is some of the work I did when I did my NVQ level 2 in Nutrition .....

Cellular Synthesis = *PROTEIN* =	Growth and repair of muscles

*Functions of Protein*

Proteins may be structural. That is, are used to build the structure that make up our body - such as.....

Skeletal - Trapezius

*Muscle*

Cardiac - Heart

Smooth - Intestine

*Bones*

*Organs* = Digestive

*Connective tissue*

Tendons = Muscle to bone + Ligaments = Muscle to Muscle

Proteins may also have non- structural functions i.e.

*Enzymes* -	Biological catalyst that speed up chemical reactions

*Hormones* -	Chemical messengers released into the blood stream i.e. Insulin

*Immune system*-	Anti bodies for immune system defence (white cells)

*Amino Acids*

*Essential (8)*

1. *Isoleucine* -	promotes muscle repair, helps haemoglobin, regulates blood sugar

*Found in* - Almonds, Cashews, Chicken, Eggs, Fish, Lentils, Liver and Meat

2. *Leucine* -	Child hood growth, maintains muscles

*Found in* -	Brown rice, Beans, Nuts, Whole wheat

3. *Lysine* -	Helps the body to absorb Calcium

*Found in* -	Cheese, Eggs, Potatoes, Milk, some meats

4. *Methionine* -	Assist in the breakdown of fats and prevent the build up of fats in the

Arteries, it also helps the digestive system

*Found in* -	Fruits, Veg, Brazil nuts, Pistachio nuts, Cashew nuts, Spinach, Green

peas, Garlic, Kidney beans, Chicken, Fish

5. *Phenylalanine*-	Alleviates depression, Improves memory

*Found in* -	Meats, Cheese (found in abundance in meats and cheese which

converts into a chemical needed for the nervous system)

6. *Threonine* -	helps to improve the elastin and collagen in the skin

*Found in* -	Most meats, Dairy and eggs (small amounts found in nuts, beans and

veg)

7. *Tryptophan*-	Needed for production of Niacin (vit B3 (serotonin and melotin

help sleep))

*Found in* -	Milk, Banana's, Cottage Cheese, Turkey, Chicken

8.* Valine* -	Muscle metabolism and repairs growth of tissue

*Found in* -	Fish, Poultry, Beef, Peanuts, Lentils, Soya products

*Sources of Protein*

We can find protein from both Animal and Non-animal

*Animal* (complete -	High biological value (HBV))

Meat - Poultry - Eggs - Dairy - Fish

*Non-Animal*

Soya foods - Tofu - Soya milk

Recommended plate for each meal should be.......

1g = 4cals - CHO = 60%

1g = 4cals - Protein = 10% (0.8g per kilo of body weight)

1g = 9cals - Fat = 30% (of which 75% must be unsaturated)

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Interesting but a bodybuilder will need a high protein diet to build muscle


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Interesting but a bodybuilder will need a high protein diet to build muscle


A competition body builder yes because they are in constant training and need the extra protien to repair the muscles quicker to assist with growth and thus making them able to continue training!

When you train a muscle, it effectively damages and tears the small muscle fibres. when these muscle repair they repair bigger and stronger than before, which is why to gain muscular strength you train with high weights and low reps. For muscular endurance i.e. toning you use smaller weight but high reps.

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Most of us on here are not pros but we are on high protein diets.

R xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

We need much more protien than the average person to build and recover muscle.

Rx


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Most of us on here are not pros but we are on high protein diets.
> 
> R xx


I weight 11st 7lbs, I am a size 8 waist and I have 13% body fat, I eat 5 times a day and I only take a protien shake after a training session. I take one and half teaspoon of creatine monohydrate 30 mins before exercise and 30 mins after and I have a 13.5 inch bicep and a 22 inch thigh.

I am not a pro but I believe in muscle tone, strength and shape. I still only take in my 10% protien with extra protien only after training.

I am not saying that what anyone else chooses to do is wrong but I am just stating that it is not neccessary unless there is a certain type of goal you are going for. I am just passing on a little of my own experience and knowledge on to anyone who it can help.

High protien diets don't work for me but it may work for you. I guess it's all about finding out what works individually :becky:

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So if i was a bird i would be a size 8 lol cause we have similar bodies pmsl.


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

mask said:


> Flex Appeal said:
> 
> 
> > Diet looks aweful IMHO!!
> ...


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> So if i was a bird i would be a size 8 lol cause we have similar bodies pmsl.


How do we know your not lol!! :becky:

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im 5,6. 11,7st, 11% bf, 15" arms and all man


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Im 5,6. 11,7st, 11% bf, 15" arms and all man


I'll take your word for it lol!!! :becky:



mask said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> Yes it does depend on your goals, but how can that amount of protein be of any use to a bodybuilder.
> 
> ...


As I said before a body builder who constantly trains needs more protien to help repair the muscles after the vigorus workouts that they do on an almost daily basis, so thier protien intake SHOULD be alot higher or they wont benefit.

The original poster wants to cut up so he needs to strip his body fat down and the way to do that is to create the deficit so that his body will use his fat storage for the energy he needs using his aerobic system to achieve that goal. Granted, he will need to use more protien to help his muscles repair after training but with the diet he has he will strip away his muscle mass anyway.

F xx


----------



## Erneste (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi JazzMan,

Do add tuna fish in your meal. It is good for your diet and health.

Do take some chart form your gym trainer. You will get better advice as he knows about your health plan.


----------



## Adrian1466868011 (Apr 12, 2011)

How could this be for long term...

If we stop working on it then we would regain our weight..

There should be tip like this which would work for long..


----------

